# Instruction Translation



## cprib (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi. I purchased a Busch Garden Pond Set #1210 and found that the instructions are in German - I knew the product was German made, but didn't know I would stumble upon instructions not available in English. 

I assessed the instruction sheet and based on some of the assembly pictures, it was self explanatory. I am pretty good at figuring things out, but would still like to know if the sheet can be translated somehow.

If anyone has assembled this kit, know how this could be done? I already contacted Busch and they replied by stating no English directions were not available and to just go by the diagram. 
Like I said, I can pretty much assemble it based on the illustrations, but as far as a type of cement to attach the rippled plastic water layer to the simulated pond paper underlayment... I'm assuming a white glue or a glue/water mix, maybe something like Woodland Scenics Scenic glue, or something that dries clear and/or transparent.

The instructions utilize Busch 'Sticky Stuff Adhesive' described as:
A dual purpose adhesive for modelers! Removable or permanent!
This repositionable, non-marring adhesive can be used with wood, plastic, paper, Styrofoam and metal. Also ideal for slippery gravel and much more. Dries quickly and transparent.
»Sticky Stuff« allows you to affix objects to almost any surface with the freedom to reposition the object at any time in the future without the usual residue.

Is it recommended to use this exact Busch adhesive with this particular application or is there an equivalent available? I am having trouble finding this glue locally, even internet.
I don't want to chance using an adhesive that will cloud or obstruct the simulated pond paper underlayment - blocking the details of the pond appearance.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I would use Testors Clear Parts Cement & Window Maker 3515C, it doesn't craze or etch the clear finish.


----------



## cprib (Oct 22, 2010)

Great! I should have an easier time finding this stuff. To be honest, it looks like something I might have seen in a local craft store(Michael's, for example). 
As I am writing this, I just remembered Mod Podge. Could this be used as an alternative? Or does it dry to a milky-like film?
I never used it, but I believe it has been used to make ponds and for other applications as a matter of fact.
Just so happens the craft store I mentioned is on my route of errands tomorrow so I'll be sure to stop in to look in the hobby area.

Thanks for leading me on the right direction!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

In case you want to translate anything specific in the instructions, this works pretty well.

http://translate.google.com/


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, all the major stores carry it...:thumbsup:


----------



## cprib (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes indeed. I've utilized the translation function from Google on the Busch website, but didn't know how to isolate for specific word search translation.
Awesome, thank you!!!


----------

